# Is slimming world possible if I don't like salad and am fussy about vegetables?



## NickyKB

As the title said, I have quite a bit of weight to lose and struggle with diet plans that say you can eat as much as you like... (...as long as it's salad/crudites :growlmad:). 

From the sample menu it looks as though I whould be OK but i'm just a bit worried that this isn't representative, and don't want to sign up to something that just isn't going to work.

I've done really well with Jenny Craig in the past (pre-baby) but i don't really want something that would have me eating separate food from everyone else with LO around as i think it's important he does learn that we all eat the same... (although i know this does mean I'm going to have to pretend to like salad at some point if i want him to eat it :blush:)

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Lucy139

Yes 100% I've not being going long and don't eat much salad or veg at all and have managed to lose 1 st 4lb's free foods are also rice, pasta and potato, also you can eat as much fruit as you like. There are lots of different recipes for breakfast lunch and dinner all free !! Today for breakfast I had a full English breakfast, lunch jacket potatoe with beans and cheese and dinner a spag Bol.... Not a veg insight ( other than the tomatoe's for the spag Bol base)!!! Give it ago your be very surprised xx


----------



## tasha41

Yep- I've been on it for a month and haven't had salad yet. If you have a couple veggies you DO like, then you're allowed to eat unlimited quantities of them, so long as they aren't cooked in oil. You should aim to fill 1/3 of your plate with "super free" foods; which are basically most fruit and veg. 

It's nice because you don't have to measure out very much of anything; but you do get a syns allowance every day for things like chocolate, oils, less healthy stuff ;).. you have to measure that stuff, I'm usually too lazy and just skip those foods over lol


----------



## NickyKB

That sounds good! I do have some veg i like and will happily eat so hopefully that'll be OK. Cooked tomatoes I love (does anyone not like spag bol???) and fruits i'm fine with. just reading again on the website do meetings really take 1hr??? I'd imagined maybe 30mins as there's no exercise class (i've deon rosemary conley before which obviously took longer because of this)!


----------



## tasha41

Over here, there are no classes/groups, just online access. Online is working well for me right now. They have people you can call 9-5 Mon-Fri if you need help :)


----------



## NickyKB

Thanks, I need the pressure of a 3rd party keeping check on my weight otherwise I cheat! :blush:


----------



## Lucy139

You don't have to stay to group, I only stay at group every other week. And it depends our group of 30ish people only lasts 45 minutes most weeks x


----------

